# Twill material questions



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry, some basic material questions! I'm needing some material for blank patches. I use to use Colman & Co's material. I've been looking at Stahl's "CAD-CUT Pressure sensitive Poly-Twill" stuff -- will this work for patches (is it 'fabric'?)? Also needing some basic twill for filling in large emb. areas (applique), will this same product work?

I don't really need the thermal adhesive, just a simple peel and stick should work for temporary placement. 

Also - and I know this isn't embroidery related - does anyone know how Stahl's Cad-Color Print & Cut transfer material compares to Specialty Materials brand?

I've researched for several hours, it seems like I can't get anywhere quick -- maybe not looking in the right places.
Appreciate any tips, or other references!


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

oops, I knew I forgot something...

Regardless of the fabric, will I also be able to use the Graphtec Robo PRO that's just sitting here to cut it?


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

The PS Poly Twill is good to work with, enough adhesive to stick to the fabric to do a tack-down stitch....I buy it by the roll and cut it myself...currently have about 6 rolls of different colors we use all the time. It is like "patch" material, the twill, it is not flimsy like a cotton material would be. I have only briefly looked at the Specialty Materials but haven't really used them. We typically go through Imprintables or CAD Cut for our materials....hope this helps!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you call Stahls or Imprintables Warehouse, you can probably get a small sample piece of the PS twill. We use it all the time for appliques and cut it on a Roland GX24.

Here's a thread I did a while back showing the process using their Twill Stitch Pro software. I don't use that software anymore since I have another program that has the same capabilities but the procedure is basically the same, create a vector shape to cut on the vinyl cutter, then create the applique shape from the vector.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t49431.html


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Derrick,
Imprintables Polytwill has adhesive on the back that is ideal for the applications you are looking for. I sent you a PM with more information.

Steven


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I use the twill with the heat seal backing. I always heat press my twill after it comes off the embroidery machine.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I use duck cloth and then I apply my own heat seal backing. If you have the seal on the back at the start, the stitching will just go through it and defeat the purpose of the backing.


----------



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Don't forget Twill USA, they sell a PSA twill, if you do not want to buy a complete roll they sell by the yard. I have had good results.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

chino1 said:


> Don't forget Twill USA, they sell a PSA twill, if you do not want to buy a complete roll they sell by the yard. I have had good results.


Do you have a link for them?


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, that definitely helps!

Actually ordered some materials from Imprintables Warehouse, will see how it turns out. (the pressure sens. Poly-Twill stuff, and some transfer material) Somewhat in a rush for it, so couldn't wait too much.

I did look at Twill USA, but didn't seem to be quite what we were looking for (variety). But again, we'll see how this turns out.

Steve, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## pairadice (Sep 20, 2010)

Twill I use the regular twill from TWILL USA but any will work. I think the twill usa is stiffer then the twill from say Stalls. But any will be fine. We use it for applique that we cut on our Ioline. You can also get PS 100 I think is what it is called. this will let you use any material you want and make it PS material. You just hit it with a heat press for 8 seconds @ 200 degrees. So if you want to go to your local fabric store and find a twill material then you can sew on it and make the patch then use the PS100 to seal the stitches and make it PS then go around the edges to give it the nice finished edge.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

designconcepts said:


> Steve, I'll send you a PM.


Sounds good!


----------



## HOALRC81 (Dec 21, 2010)

You can try with a company by the name of CSE Inc. They are out of Kansas City. I know they make custom patches and emblems and do all of their own laminating. I order a lot of my custom full back biker patches and name patches from them. I think they might be able to sell the material by the roll. ?? Worth a shot. Here is the contact information for the person I deal with. He has sent me material before. Great place to keep in mind for good patches and they also do screen print and direct embroidery. 

Luke Collier
CSE Inc. 
email: [email protected] 
Phone Number: 913-724-1000


----------



## LVgraphix (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I've been searching everywhere for a specific type of twill. The exact name of the twill is what I'm trying to figure out. It is a twill that looks like it has small satin stitches. One place I went to that make patches said it was called Satin Twill. But when I googled it and looked everywhere online it doesn't come up. I'm Trying to make patches that looks like the UEFA Champions League patch with that shinny embroidery look background although it's not embroidery it just looks like it is. Can someone please help me with the name and where to find it? 

Thank you!


----------



## NiceThreadsLLC (Mar 20, 2012)

I saw something like this at Coleman and co a while back, it's their patch kit material. Never used it though.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

This is what Tim is referring to above...

Patch Kits and Material | Colman and Company

I ordered a sample of it a year ago, wasn't particularly impressed with it. We use PSA twill from Imprintables or pro-twill from Dalco.


----------



## NiceThreadsLLC (Mar 20, 2012)

I like the sports twill from twill USA, they have a bunch of adhesive options for different applications.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Check with Carr Textiles. 
Fabric Index


----------

